

US States Renamed For Countries With Similar GDPs - jmorin007
http://strangemaps.wordpress.com/2007/06/10/131-us-states-renamed-for-countries-with-similar-gdps/

======
simianstyle
I'm sorry, but i really am tired of this reddit content making the front page
of Hacker News.

~~~
pg
I thought this was fascinating.

I know there have been a lot of new users lately, and a lot of us are
concerned that the site will go downhill, but this is very interesting to me.
I've never seen a more graphic demonstration of the huge size of the US
economy.

To think, for example, that I grew up in fear of being nuked by New Jersey...

~~~
Dauntless
That's exactly why I would downvote this if I could. It's a misleading article
that he stolen from someone else (because I've seen this many times on
different blogs) and has tons of bogus data that no one checks.

About Russia: In 1987 the GDP was: USA : 5,093,396 USSR: 1,965,457

P.S. nukes don't care about GDP.

P.P.S. In 2007 EU had a GDP of $16,574 trillion and USA: $13.794 trillion. So
it would be easier to make a map the other way around.

~~~
pg
Where's the map stolen from? We can switch the link to the original source.

~~~
Dauntless
I don't know what is the original source...
[http://www.google.com/search?q=US+States+Renamed+For+Countri...](http://www.google.com/search?q=US+States+Renamed+For+Countries+With+Similar+GDPs)
I may have been too fast to judge that it isn't the original, because it's
very popular and being just another blog didn't seem extremely accurate... I
can't edit that out now anyway.

------
DocSavage
This mapping surprised me: "Tennessee – Saudi Arabia (GDP #25 at $286
billion)"

I probably magnify the oil economy in my mind. You hear about the vast wealth,
the oil sheiks, the buying of US assets, etc. Either my intuition on relative
economies is very off (likely)... or GDP doesn't cover some things that impact
our perception. Wonder how that map would look if we used GDP per capita.

~~~
breily
That surprised me too - but I'm guessing its because their GDP is almost
entirely from oil, whereas the US economy is very distributed.

Edit: Guess I was wrong.

~~~
DocSavage
From Wikipedia (probably taken from CIA factbook):

"The petroleum sector accounts for roughly 75% of budget revenues, 45% of GDP,
and 90% of export earnings."

------
hobbs
It would be interesting to redo the map using GDP per square mile, or GDP per
capita. For instance Georgia has the equivalent GDP of Switzerland, but it is
much larger than Switzerland, geographically speaking. On the other hand, New
Jersey has the same GDP as Russia, but is a fraction of the size, both
geographically and in population.

------
streblo
this is not the right place...

------
run4yourlives
10 points for anyone who can find the 3 G8 countries on the map...

~~~
run4yourlives
Holy crap mods... bad mood or something? It was just a joke...

~~~
kingnothing
Leave it at reddit.

